# FET after 2 failed IVF - is there any chance of it working ?



## tink29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Sorry to have such a negative heading!  Wanting a bit of reassurance.  Just had my second failed IVF and have 4 frosties from second cycle.  It wasn't a surprise my 1st cycle was a BFN as things weren't as good as they should be but the second cycle was as perfect as it could be, or so I thought but I got another BFN.

Its still early days, just got the BFN but have talked today with DH and decided we are going to go for FET next time.  Will probably have to be medicated as periods are a little irregular (not sure what clinics views are on this mind).  

Just wonder if there is any positive stories after two failed IVF's.  I just find it hard to believe that I had two perfect embies put back this time and it failed so how is a FET going to have any chance??  Embies were Grade 1 x 3 and Grade 2 x 1 on day 3 when frozen.  Any positive stories ladies.

Thank you x


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi, please try and stay positive hunny. I had 2 fresh icsi cycles and a few FET before we finaly got a BFP on our 3rd attempt at fresh ICSI.  I felt just like you and never thought that our time would come! as long as you can cope emotionally and financially keep at it!

Wishing you lots of luck, 

Lyns xxx


----------



## lucy2013 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello tink29

I no how you feel its so heartbreaking when they say you have good quality ones going back and it Fails its just awfull. But please stay positive we got a BFP on our 1st FET Which was medicated he was a day 3 4cell they didnt give us all that much hope and we were so shocked to find out we were pregnant from that.

It can work i now have a 2yr old Boy sleeping upstairs, It feels so hard at the time each time it fails but you will get there have Faith.

Charlie xxx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Tink29 - 

I kinda know how you are feeling.. We had a BFN in November and are awaiting our first FET early this year. It's so hard to believe that an FET will work when a perfect embie/embies failed...

BUT... sadly IVF can simply come down to luck... nothing you can or not do can alter whether your little embie implants or not... 

AND... it's so great to read of success stories from FET's, like Lyns76 and Charlie1983... 

Like Lyns76 says.. sometimes it takes a little bit of patience and and positive thinking before you get your BFP ... but .... sometimes you just get lucky like Charlie1983 and get a beautiful sleepy Baby! 

WE WILL GET THERE - 2010 IS OUR TIME!!! x x x x


----------



## sazzle73 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Tink 29. I am in a similar situation. Just been through my 2 IVF cycle, had two top grade embryos put in on day 3 and got a BFP but sadly, mm/c confirmed at 7 weeks. Just coming to terms with that and have 2 frosties that I didn't have from my first IVF cycle. Don't really know much about how it works and success rates, waiting for my Follow up apt and my first bleed since I had a D n C so I would be looking at mid March. Would appreciate any contact/advice on the questions I should be asking at FU and what success rates are like

Sarah


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi, i do honestly thinks it is like rolling a dice and waiting for a 6! on my previous failed attempts i done everything by the book, rested, ate healthily, early nights, pineapple, brazil nuts, accupuncture etc etc and we always had really good embreos but they just werent meant to be, on our 3rd fresh icsi i carried on as if nothing had happened, done housework and even sorry to say had the odd drink and ciggy, i had gotten myself in to such a state on the other attempts that i somehow tried to forget what was going on and i was adament that we would fail again but on the test date i peed on that stick and cried whilst having a shower as i was so scared to look at it! i just felt as if my period was coming, when i stepped out the shower and peeked at the test stick i nearly fainted, the happiest day of my life, so all you ladies out there please dont give up hope, it is so very very hard and i know how you are feeling as i was in that place myself and unfortunately i suppose rather foolishly i have allowed myself to now be in that place again by having the longing for another child so the struggle starts again!!! i have 3 ice babies so will see if 2010 will be a success for us again!
best of luck to you all and send you lots and lots of love, Lyns x


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

hi tink29,
i just had a  from my 1st fet after 2 failed fresh ivf. i also have stage iv endo and i have 2frosties left. 
it is not that that you are negative, it is just the disappointment of the whole situation. it is really not easy to bear but you have to stay positive and know that it will happen soonest.
i am going to go for my next tx with my 2 frosties soon but i just want to see what my clinic can do about my endo before my next fet. 
also because i believe in herbal  and complimentary treatment, i have resume my tx with my chinese doctor,just going to continue to give everything a try.who knows
just


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes it can work! 
I had 2 ivfs and one fet - all neg. Next fet was pos, who is now my 16 month old son.
The doc said to me during the et, "it's just a numbers game, my dear"
Hopefully your number will come up.
Best wishes,
Hettie


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats on your son Hettie, fab news.
Nice to hear that fet worked.  I have a little boy too who is 2 in April who is my world.  I am hoping for a sibling for him so praying we will get success sometime next year with the snow babies that remained from our last fresh icsi, so nice to hear that fet can work xxxx


----------



## hayley1406 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Girls
        Its so great to hear happy positive stories, i too am hoping 2010 is the year its going to happen i've had 6 iui tx 3 ivf tx and still no bfp my last ivf i got a chemical bfp which obviously turned into a bfn eventually but from the last ivf the embryos were absolutely perfect text book the clinic said but still no bfp however i managed for the first time to have 4 good enough quality to be frozen and am currently waiting until 24th jan to start the drugs to do fet, i too was a bit like well it probably wont work but lets give them a try but if fresh ones didnt work why should frozen but everyone kept telling me stay positive and im sure once the tx starts ill be much more positive i think because its been almost a year since our last tx ive forgotten what it feels like to go through it again, it will be so worth all the heartache and everything we go through when eventually we hold our little babies for the first time, hold on in there it will happen we just have to be patient (which i am definitely not) but i do believe it will happen I've never given up on that and neither must anyone else stay strong girls and congrats to all the success stories really happy for you. Take Care.
                              
                                        Hayley x


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

I had FET on my 6th transfer & am now 13 weeks pg 
I had both a chem pg & a m/c @ 6wks before though :-(
I really think it's because I finally had the treatment i needed (immune for me) & not whether the embie was fresh or frozen, they were just waiting to work once my body accepted them.

Good luck!


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Fantastic news Ella, when it does eventually work it is all worth it! great to know fet can work, i have always felt negative about it as none of my fet worked but really preying we can have a sibling for Harry with the 3 remaining frozen embreos we have.
Lots of love xx


----------



## milosunshine (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi there

I had three ICSIs after an ectopic ended my chances of another natural pregnancy (we have first DS now 7, conceived on first month of ttc) - all BFNs not even a chemical pregnancy despite all grade 1 and 2 embies.  The drugs seemed to cause fluid to collect in my uterus and altho it was gone by transfer, clearly uterine conditions were not right.  Had my first unmedicated FET in January 2008 - morning sickness after 7 days and BFP but m/c at 6 weeks.  My second unmedicated FET resulted in lovely baby M.  Some people just don't tolerate the drugs well and you could be one of them?  Wishing you all the luck in the world and stay positive, FET can and does work 

love and hugs


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Tink- We had two failed fresh cycles last year ( had 2 top grade 8 cells put back on 2nd go), then In novemeber had two b grade embies transferred on medicated FET. I am now 11 weeks pregnant with one baby  
I think it being less stressful helped and not having had my ovaries stimulated too.
Good luck.
x


----------



## CharlotteBH (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Having had a failed ICSI cycle in October   I am on my first medicated FET cycle with ET (hopefully) during week of 18th Jan. It's great to hear some success stories and it seems to me, more and more, that so much is down to luck and, as Hettie's doc told her, a numbers game. This is what makes it so difficult I guess cos we all like to feel we are in control. What is comforting is that it seems that despite going through some horrendous times, many of you have eventually got the baby you want and it is so lovely when that happens. It is a reminder that we all must stay positive in the knowledge that it will happen eventually although I am soooooo sick of waiting!!

May we all have the result we want in 2010 and wishing everyone the best of luck. 

Charlotte x


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

best of luck with the fet Charlotte, keep us posted xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

HI Tink29 and everyone else

We had 2 fresh cycles last year and both were BFN. Both cycles we had 2 top grade cells put back! On the first cycle I went back to work and the second I rested the whole time. The first my AF came after testing,second before. The feelings were so different!

My consultant is testing me at the moment for blood disorders-well its the test that women get when they miscarriage,so they think my blood maybe clotting and thats why implantation is not happening Does anyone know anything about this?

We have embies still that were frozen on day 3.We hope to start again this year probably in April/May time as we are getting married in March and also gives my body a break. And both a mental/emotional break. 

I wish everyone the best of luck and hope this is our year.    to all and     for some wonderful news.


----------

